# ISO Catfish Nuggets Recipe



## Corinne (May 15, 2006)

I bought a bag of frozen catfish nuggets a couple weeks ago & I want to make them for a Southern boy who's coming to dinner on Wednesday. Please share your best recipe/ideas on what to do with these things. I'm not having a lot of luck googling it. Besides, I really prefer TNT recipes instead of just going in blindly. Thank you!


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 16, 2006)

Corinne, I'm from the south and this is the best way to make catfish, we really like it, but if you pan fry it or do anything but fry it, it tastes like dirty water, fried catfish is great though, you can use any breading you like, but this is simple and good. Also, you must serve it with hush puppies, fries and cole slaw.....if you want to do it the real Southern way.


Cajun Fried Catfish

2 lb. freshwater catfish fillets
2 c. cornmeal
3 tbsp. Cajun seasoning
1 c. milk
2 eggs
1/4 c. Creole (or brown) mustard
1 c. vegetable oil for frying (preferably peanut oil)

Rinse catfish fillets. Mix cornmeal with Cajun seasoning. In a shallow bowl mix milk, eggs and mustard. Dip catfish fillets in egg mixture then coat well with cornmeal mixture. Work cornmeal mixture into fillets with hands to coat well. Heat vegetable oil in a heavy skillet to 375 degrees. Fry fillets, 2-3 at a time in hot vegetable oil, turning once. Serve immediately. Serves 4.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 16, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> we really like it, but if you pan fry it or do anything but fry it, it tastes like dirty water.


 

I didn't meam pan fry, i meant saute, bake or anything like that.


----------



## kimbaby (May 16, 2006)

I always buy zantrans lemmon pepper fish fry and fry up my catfish in hot oil, and I also serve huspuppies and slaw with cheese grits with the fish.


----------



## Corinne (May 16, 2006)

Jimmy - thank you! It seems like some people really love catfish. It's kinda scary to me - to think that if I don't do it right, it will taste like dirty, muddy water! I have no intention of eating it so I hope the guys like it. I will do the whole meal deal - hush puppies, cole slaw & fries.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 17, 2006)

Deep frying (not really my favorite cooking method) is the best way to cook catfish. I have covered it in cajun seasoning and sauteed it, but if is definately a different taste than any other fish. I don't know why they taste like dirty water, (except the fact they lived at the bottom of ponds and rivers in mud their whole lives) But frying eliminates that and it is the best fried fish (except maybe fried grouper sandwiches) Use a cornmeal based breading. Let me know if you need a recipe, but they are pretty easy to find and are prety much the same, just use buttermilk and cornmeal no matter what recipe you use.


----------



## Corinne (May 17, 2006)

Jimmy - I would love to have a recipe. I really don't know where to start! Do you have a great recipe for hush puppies, too? Thank you!


----------



## Shunka (May 17, 2006)

Rubbed sage is really good on catfish; my oldest daughter even bakes it with this seasoning and does not get a muddy taste.


----------

